# 5.9 liter ...or 6.7 liter ?



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Which way to go 5.9 L...6.7 L How much Difference ...... and what are the Benifits of having either of


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

The 6.7 has the exhaust brake. I love it
It's also quieter. I have a 5.9 in my 99 and 03 and 6.7 in my 07.5. I did dpf delete and added a programmer to it


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

The only thing I did find is the 6.7 goes alot slower in reverse cause of the 6 speed tranny I assume


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Sweet ..what about fuel milage between them .how exspencive was the tuner..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Bought a smarty $500 approx. 
I never really monitor my fuel but over head on 6.7 showed 19mpg last I checked. I know the 5.9 is better I don't have any hand calculated numbers.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanx for all the input much appriciated


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/...rs/ford-f-150/heavy-duty-workhorses/index.htm

MSN had a link to the full report with video the other day. They said the Ram uses more fuel, lacks HP comp to GM and Ford. Ram I think they said its quieter in the cab vs the GM, Ford does not like to stop too quickly. They said the Ford has the bigger cab.

No Def fluid required in the ram unlike ford and GM but big deal you add it a few times a year depending how much you work it and i suppose how many regens the dpf does.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Either way you'll end up with a good motor. The 6.7 needs to be tuned and the emissions stuff deleted as soon as possible. The 6.7 probably has the better automatic behind it from the factory but with aftermarket support both can be made nearly bulletproof.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

DEF added regularly, not a few times a year. 5.9 gets 3-4 more mpg. Delete emissions equipment on the 6.7 and lose the warranty, and you might not pass state inspection.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

jhenderson9196;1477829 said:


> 5.9 gets 3-4 more mpg. Delete emissions equipment on the 6.7 and lose the warranty, and you might not pass state inspection.


A 5.9 doesn't always get better mileage. Depends on the driver and driving conditions. Tune and delete a 6.7 and it'll run some good numbers for mileage. My friend was seeing low 20's out of an 07.5 cc/sb 4x4 2500. 6.7/auto.

Depending on the county he may have emissions to do, otherwise around me the inspection won't even notice. They pay more attention to the steering and tires then where the exhaust filter fell off at.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

FWIW the old 5.9 mechanicals were capable of 24mpg when set up right... and true it depends where you live they WILL do a full emission test and visual inspection here and you will fail and be fined for removal of emissions equipment.I had a shop argue with me a few years back about a missing muffler and tailpipe even tho the exhaust ended pas the passenger compartment, which is what the law specifices must happen.
Each brand has their reported "facts" - I had a Ford master tech telling me how Dodge paid fines for every truck in 2000 and Ford was the only one to meet the new standards on time which isn't true.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Sweet thanks just went and looked a 09 2500 laramie HD Quad cab srw 4x4 6.7 cummins with 50,370 for 32,400 problem is no warrenty left except motor for 100k........ no drivetrain or anything else covered.????


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

6.7 - In stock form - *Pro's* - better tranny (6 gears vs 4) , generally newer with less miles, no def fluid, exhaust brake. *Con's -* Worse fuel mileage, sooted up turbo's, headgasket issue's, some TIPM problems as well.
Modded - Similar MPG's, can't run as high boost as 5.9 without head studs, tranny is hit or miss for how much it'll take (some guys pushing over 400 whp with no prob's, some guys lose them stock), good power gains from simple programmers.

5.9 - *Pro *- No Emission's stuff (saved $$$), stronger motor, 48RE is a stout tranny, bigger aftermarket generally costing less, possibly cheaper to purchase.* Con's *- 4 speed tranny, probably older, probably higher miles. Runs cooler EGT's than the 6.7 but not really something to be worried about, the 6.7 just generates more heat.

Saying the 48RE is a weak tranny is laughable.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok plowguy.question now is might you know about when the turbo has sooot problems .? Also didnt know it took def fluid in the Dodge thought only GM and Ford did.also what about front axles herd about bearings????


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Turbo problems seem to have been solved. The early trucks sooted up the turbo IF they weren't worked hard enough.these trucks are not good grocery getters. ECM re- programming seems to have fixed the problem. No DEF in any dodge, YET. Wheel bearings seem to be a problem in trucks with aftermarket wheels with the wrong back spacing. I have stock wheels, and replaced mine once in 290,000 miles. I saved the old ones for spares because I changed them before they went bad.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

DEF is only on the chassis cab Dodge 4500/5500's until 2013 when they will all get it.

The 2010's and newer don't have as many soot problems but it exits if not driven hard. Dodge recommends running the exhaust brake at all times.

Wheel bearings do go bad mostly from moisture because they are sealed. I had to replace one on my hemi at 80k miles


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

ok look not tryin to drag this out fo ever but need to do some research.So next questin is it more wise to look for a 5.9 or dont worry about the 6.7. reason i ask is because Yes I am a gas guy and have wanted a diesel of some sort.Have herd more horror stories about the fords and chevey's .look i know they all have there problems somewhere along the line.The way I look at it if th Cummins was so bad Guys would not opt to do the so called swap in to what ever they drive so being I am ford guy, drove newer dodge and was pleasantly suprised so now what? So look I know it is personal prefrence but if you had a choice before buying would you opt for a 5.9 vs the 6.7 also after crunching nubers the ford and the chevey are anywhere from 5,000 to 11,000 more than a dodge in the USED catagorie....Thumbs Up Thanks Again


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

The 6.7 motors are very reliable when left unmolested. No programmers or mods. I have an 04.5 with 290,000 miles on it. If I needed a new truck, I would buy a 6.7. The new cabs and autos are great.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree. Remove the emissions cap and it'll give you no problems. my 12 valve that I just swapped into my truck had 210,000 on it and it's just getting broken in


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

plowguy43;1478613 said:


> I agree. Remove the emissions cap and it'll give you no problems. *my 12 valve that I just swapped into my truck had 210,000 on it and it's just getting broken in*


Pictures or it didnt happen.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok so less hassle 6.7 and no mods meaning tuners 5.9 good and better with mods tuner?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

DIRISHMAN;1478570 said:


> ok look not tryin to drag this out fo ever but need to do some research.So next questin is it more wise to look for a 5.9 or dont worry about the 6.7. reason i ask is because Yes I am a gas guy and have wanted a diesel of some sort.Have herd more horror stories about the fords and chevey's .look i know they all have there problems somewhere along the line.The way I look at it if th Cummins was so bad Guys would not opt to do the so called swap in to what ever they drive so being I am ford guy, drove newer dodge and was pleasantly suprised so now what? So look I know it is personal prefrence but if you had a choice before buying would you opt for a 5.9 vs the 6.7 also after crunching nubers the ford and the chevey are anywhere from 5,000 to 11,000 more than a dodge in the USED catagorie....Thumbs Up Thanks Again


Depending where your looking at truck's the numbers can be much different. A friend of mine and I were looking at trucks the other night and he commented on the insane price on used Dodges. He had an 07.5 (6.7 motor) a couple years ago and in the current market it's worth the same if not more then what both purchased and sold it for back in 09. The Fords and GM's seem to be priced accordingly but no matter what everything seems to be costing a fortune. As far as mechanical problems go, if you know what your looking for there isn't much to be afraid of. If you want to know about the 6.4 powerstrokes I can get you in contact with a friend of mine who runs a diesel truck repair shop. There's horror stories about them all but he along with many others in this area are running them with great results. I'm kinda the lone duramax guy in the group and I wouldn't be afraid of any of the newer GM's. They've been running almost the same motor since 01, it's had changes but nothing crazy compared to the Fords.
The biggest thing is tune and delete the emissions stuff on them if you want decent mileage and the motors to last.



DIRISHMAN;1478626 said:


> Ok so less hassle 6.7 and no mods meaning tuners 5.9 good and better with mods tuner?


Tune and delete a 6.7, that doesn't mean rip around on a 100hp tune. A small tune if you just want to set it and go and it'll be a happy truck.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have seen several reports of blown head gaskets on 6.7 trucks when using H&S delete kits. I have no knowledge of what tune they were running, but the common factor seems to be the delete kit.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok henderson so what your sayin is that there is a problem when you egr delete on these things causing head gaskets to go Yikes


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

DIRISHMAN;1478650 said:


> Ok henderson so what your sayin is that there is a problem when you egr delete on these things causing head gaskets to go Yikes


Friend of mine ran the H&S EGR delete on his 6.7 for about 20k miles before he sold the truck. Smarty programmer. Was run pretty hard daily along with numerous sled pulls.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanx Mark and everyone else.Now just gotta figure which is best and price also.still like the cummins


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

jhenderson9196;1478642 said:


> I have seen several reports of blown head gaskets on 6.7 trucks when using H&S delete kits. I have no knowledge of what tune they were running, but the common factor seems to be the delete kit.


Its not the deletes blwoing the headgasket, its the tune thats being run with the deletes.

As mark said, run a mild tune (60HP) and delete the DPF and she'll be a reliable motor. Run 100+HP tunes and your knocking on the door of problems.

I wouldn't be scared of the 6.4, that badboy is a beast when deleted and tuned.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok sweet no just to find the ride.oh ya metion one i looked at but not warrenty except motor good choice or not 09 srw4x4 quad cab 6.7 with 50,570 for 32000


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Definitely a good deal IMO


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Depending on how much you are going to drive it and how long you will keep the truck a 2006-early 07 5.9L is going to hold its value longer, especially with low miles. I don't know if that matters to you at all, but when I bought my 06 a year ago it had 25,000 miles on it and was only about $7000 less then the window sticker from 2006. I put a Smarty programmer on mine and it woke it up quite a bit. You can't really go wrong with either Cummins but make sure to look it over well and check for blow by.


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

If you can get away with doing deletes on a 6.7 in your area then either motor will be fine. Otherwise look for a 5.9. I have an 06 5.9 I bought new that has almost 100k on it with Edge programmer and exhaust. Bought an 07.5 6.7 with 100k on it two years ago. Did the deletes and been running Smarty Jr on level 1. Has almost 160k on it now. No major problems to speak of on either truck. As long as its been taken care of and not abused I wouldnt worry too much.


----------

